# Arvika



## milkman (Dec 26, 2016)

I have this axe that has a diamond with the word Arvika and I don't remember how I acquired it and thought it was made in China till I cleaned it up some. It also has traces of blue paint so I don't have a clue what I have. Would like to know more about it, I think the Wetterlings have blue paint, but there's no other writing on it.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 26, 2016)

Arvika is a Swedish axe. The few I've seen hands on were very nice and good steeled tools. If I was to find one at a good price I'd handle it and get to swing'n. Them suckers ain't cheap new. Good broad face and a wedge pounding pol that others should strive to be. 

Don't quote me but I believe they are a Hultz Brux(I doubt that's spelled right), brand/company.



Owl


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Dec 27, 2016)

Yep that is a Swedish axe, Arvika is the name of the company that made it. They apparently only made axes for a few decades in the early 1900's. 
Hults Bruk started in the 17th century and began making axes in the 19th century, after making a trip to NA to see how they made them. They are still making axes, now rebranded to Hultafors. 

I live 15 miles from another axe maker, Wetterlings. We like our axes here


----------



## milkman (Dec 27, 2016)

Markus said:


> Yep that is a Swedish axe, Arvika is the name of the company that made it. They apparently only made axes for a few decades in the early 1900's.
> Hults Bruk started in the 17th century and began making axes in the 19th century, after making a trip to NA to see how they made them. They are still making axes, now rebranded to Hultafors.
> 
> I live 15 miles from another axe maker, Wetterlings. We like our axes here




Thanks, I had no idea this axe is that old, I looked for hours yesterday trying to find something with a mark like that and came up empty. It's still in great shape, I'll get more pictures today.


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Dec 27, 2016)

I researched it some more and I think Spotted owl was right. It may be a Hults Bruk axe, the model name is Arvika. I think.
Arvika axe forge was bought by Hults Bruk in the 50's.

So it's not as rare as I led you to believe...Still a swedish axe though, not chinese 

http://hultsbruk1697.se/


----------



## madhatte (Dec 27, 2016)

What I know about Arvika (I have a 2-pounder) *EDIT -- turns out it's a 3-pounder, sorry about that --* is that they were bought by Hultafors in the 50's. They are mostly a racing axe line now and bring good money. I haven't been able to find much at all about them between the Hults purchase and modern times, so it could be that the name was rested for a bunch of years. Mine is definitely a nice piece of steel and cleaned up well with minimal effort, though the poll was somewhat mushroomed when I got it. Mine also had the traces of blue paint. Apparently that was a thing they did. I'm willing to believe that it was made before the company changed hands, or after. A fine axe either way.

EDIT: Pictured is a modern HB Arvika Five Star head. Note the HB stamp and Arvika label. This is different than the stamp that your axe and mine have.


----------



## milkman (Dec 27, 2016)

madhatte said:


> What I know about Arvika (I have a 2-pounder) is that they were bought by Hultafors in the 50's. They are mostly a racing axe line now and bring good money. I haven't been able to find much at all about them between the Hults purchase and modern times, so it could be that the name was rested for a bunch of years. Mine is definitely a nice piece of steel and cleaned up well with minimal effort, though the poll was somewhat mushroomed when I got it. Mine also had the traces of blue paint. Apparently that was a thing they did. I'm willing to believe that it was made before the company changed hands, or after. A fine axe either way.
> 
> EDIT: Pictured is a modern HB Arvika Five Star head. Note the HB stamp and Arvika label. This is different than the stamp that your axe and mine have.




That sure is a good looking axe. When I registered on this site, I had one chainsaw, now I have 7, does that mean I'm gonna wind up with a bunch of axes? Well, I do have three now, a boys axe, a double bit axe and the Arvika, I guess that's a start.


----------



## milkman (Dec 27, 2016)

Took some more pics, looks like it is hung a little shallow.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 27, 2016)

milkman said:


> When I registered on this site, I had one chainsaw, now I have 7, does that mean I'm gonna wind up with a bunch of axes?



These things, uh, happen. Please don't ask me how I know that. 



milkman said:


> Took some more pics, looks like it is hung a little shallow.



Easy enough to fix!


----------



## milkman (Dec 27, 2016)

madhatte said:


> These things, uh, happen. Please don't ask me how I know that.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy enough to fix!


----------



## madhatte (Dec 27, 2016)

Here's mine. You can see where I cleaned up the poll.


----------



## milkman (Dec 27, 2016)

I'll bet they'really made out of good stuff. I'll never wear mine out. LOL


----------



## madhatte (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm half-tempted to put an edge on mine, and half-tempted to put it on a short handle to be used as a wedge beater. Tough choice!


----------



## milkman (Dec 28, 2016)

I think I'll leave mine the way it is, I have some straight grain Hickory to split that I want to try it on.

I went down and split three 14" cuts and it worked well, the power supply is woefully lacking though.


----------

